# Ice Thickness?



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

How thick is the ice by the crossing?

Anybody catching anything there?


----------



## walleyeman23 (Jan 16, 2006)

i heard that the ice is about 10"-12" thick


----------

